# 300 w Rms a 4 Ohm. darlington Amplifier



## tupolev (Ene 5, 2009)

Lo encontré en el baúl de los recuerdos, espero que os guste.

Y estos son los datos que dispongo:

Interesante patrón simétrico de amplificador de baja frecuencia, que encontré en el sitio alemán.  Según sus datos, además de gustarme para un proyecto fácil. 

Trabajar con los raíles a 2x42Volt.  Para horas de trabajo con alta potencia es necesario poder colocar los 3 diodos lo más cerca posible del disipador de calor para los transistores tengan compensación térmica.  Según la descripción de los diseñadores del amplificador, puede dar más potencia, cuando ahora entrega 400 w musicales con 2 x 50 voltios. 

Características del amplificador: 
Potencia en 8 Ohm – 145 w senoidal 
Cuando 4 Ohm – 275 w  senoidal 
Cuando la tensión + - 50 vdc 

El amplificador puede cargar a 2 Ohm, sólo tendrá que sustituir la resistencia de 0,22 ohmios por otras más potente y bajar la tensión de alimentación.


----------



## manutek (Ene 5, 2009)

hola.
una consulta :
como es posible que cuando un stk de sanyo(4050)tire 200w/8ohm alimentado con una tensión de 66+- y este tire 300w/8ohm alimentado con 50+-?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2009)

Parece bueno, pero se ve que el autor nunca leyó a D. Self y lo importante del ajuste de la tensión de polarización estática para minimizar la distorsión...
Siguen inventando amplificador con salida en "darlington integrado" y con ajuste de corriente estática por medio de diodos tipo 1N4007...y donde teoricamente son 4 diodos solo ponen 3 asi que si tienen mala suerte con los diodos pueden tener la etapa de salida operando en clase B pura y con bruta distorsión...

En fin....yo ni me gastaría en mirarlo mas...

Saludos!


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 5, 2009)

Segun el datasheet del TIP42 http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/TIP42.pdf, solo soporta 40V. Creo que seria conveniente utilizar un TIP42A(60V), mejor un TIP42B(80V)


----------



## alexx_57 (Ene 5, 2009)

manutek dijo:
			
		

> hola.
> una consulta :
> como es posible que cuando un stk de sanyo(4050)tire 200w/8ohm alimentado con una tensión de 66+- y este tire 300w/8ohm alimentado con 50+-?



...me parece que tenes razon con +/- 50 no creo que paso los 150w en 8 ohms podria llegar cerca de los 300 watts
en 4ohms pero con un consumo cercano a los 10A, corrijanme si me equivoco, saludos!


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 5, 2009)

alexx_57 dijo:
			
		

> manutek dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



P=V^2 / R
P=50v^2 / 8Ω  
P=2500v/ 8Ω
*
P=312.5W * 

I=V/R
I=50/8
I=6.25
*I≈7.5A*

Porque dices que 50v y una carga de 8Ω no se podria llegar a los 300watts? Ademas se debe considerar la eficiencia del amplificador.


----------



## alexx_57 (Ene 5, 2009)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> alexx_57 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque los 50 volts de alimentacion no son eficaces o rms o sea en la salida vas a tener una señal alterna de 50/1.41=35v
y ahora = 35*35/8=153watts, saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 5, 2009)

se han dado cuenta que es darlintong...


----------



## alexx_57 (Ene 5, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> se han dado cuenta que es darlintong...



No se si estoy en lo correcto o no, pero entiendo que hay dos maneras de obtener potencia en un amplificador, aumentando la tension o disminuyendo la carga, para una tension continua de +/-50 no se pueden obtener mas de 150watts, la unica manera de obtener mas watts, es bajando la carga, ahora si elevamos esa tension a +/-70 ahi si vas a tener 300watts sobre 8 ohms, creo que esto es una regla general para cualquier amplificador, nunca vas a poder obtener mas potencia de la que entrega tu fuente...saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 5, 2009)

alexx_57 dijo:
			
		

> Rick-10 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Potencia RMS y potencia de pico. Los dos tienen razón.
Si hilamos un poco más fino, vas a estar a un par de volts (poco más o menos) de los voltajes de alimentación, con lo que baja la potencia. Y siempre vas a tener alguna caída de tensión a plena potencia. De +-50 bajará a +-47 (por decir algo) y la onda probablemente sea de 45V de pico.
45Vp son 31,5V RMS, y esto da una potencia de casi 125W RMS. Yo apostaría por una potencia de ese orden en este amplificador.

Igual, para el cálculo de consumos y demás conviene usar los valores nominales y los 150W RMS.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2009)

Cuando vi el esquema me llamo la atención como esta conectado el espejo de corriente, así que "Metí" el esquema en el simulador que me arrojo los siguientes datos:

143 W sobre 8 Ω con una THD de 0.22
285 W sobre 4 Ω con una THD de 0.22

Esto es sin la protección contra cortocircuitos (No me gusto) e inmediatamente antes del recorte.
Si admitimos una THD de 1, llega con un recorte suave a 308 W sobre 4 Ω

Opinión:
Si consideramos lo económico de los componentes que emplea y lo compacto y prolijo del montaje propuesto por "Tupolev" me parece una opción muy interesante.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 6, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ..."Metí" el esquema en el simulador que me arrojo los siguientes datos:
> 143 W sobre 8 Ω con una THD de 0.22
> 285 W sobre 4 Ω con una THD de 0.22


Esos valores de potencia los alcanzás con una senoidal de 48,3V de pico, tanto en 8Ω como en 4Ω. ¿Tu programa de simulación estima las caídas en la fuente y en los transistores?
Es esperable que haya una caída en el voltaje que ven en la base los TIPs, y 1,4V en los TIPs mismos. En total, podemos suponer que sean 2V por debajo del voltaje de alimentación en el pico de la senoidal de salida, y considerar  un 6% de caída (de 50V a 47V) entre el voltaje en vacío y a plena carga del transformador no es descabellado. En 4Ω será lógico esperar un poco más de caída.
Sigo convencido de que dará poco menos de 130W en 8Ω, y de que hay que usar los 150W nominales para hacer los cálculos de fuentes y consumos.

Y sí, el circuito de protección es medio feíto...

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ....Esos valores de potencia los alcanzás con una senoidal de 48,3V de pico, tanto en 8Ω como en 4Ω. ¿Tu programa de simulación estima las caídas en la fuente y en los transistores?


Nones.

Solo hice una simulación muy básica y porque en realidad a primera vista me pareció que no andaba, por eso lo simule (Es mas fácil que prender la neurona en verano)

Para hacer una simulación un poco mas seria habría que "Armar" los darlington con componentes discretos equivalentes.

La protección no es *"Feita"*, es horrenda, da recorte prematuro y solo controla 1 transistor de cada rama

Otra que no me gusto, pero no es grave es que tiene demasiada ganancia, para las pruebas le cambie el lazo de realimentación.

*Pero esto otro me encanto:*


> TIP147 	-PNP TRANSIST.DARLINGT.100V 10A 125W SOT 	U$1.250
> TIP142 	-VER 2N6388 NPN DARLIN.100V 10A 125W SOT 	U$1.250


Y son precios de un proovedor de calidad confiable


----------



## Cacho (Ene 6, 2009)

Totalmente de acuerdo con los TIP142/7.
Baratos y buenos. Se usan inclusive en varios amplificadores de guitarra, y de marcas buenas (me vienen a la cabeza un par de circuitos, uno de Crate y otro de Fender).
Lo más interesante es que no encontré (todavía) muchos de estos transistores falsificados. Lo malo: sólo llegan a 100Vce, aunque no es poco.

No había ni mirado la ganancia... Es alta (37dB), tenés razón. Estaría bien bajarla a unos 25...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2009)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Totalmente de acuerdo con los TIP142/7........


A mi me pareció un buen *primer proyecto de potencia*: claro, fácil, sin ajustes y económico y como todas las placas que publica "Tupolev" de armado impecable. 
Seguramente lo ha probado y en cuanto aparezca tendremos su opinión.
Además 125 W o 140 W son un montón de vatios suficientes para hacer un montón de ruido.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 7, 2009)

y yo que pensando que por tener la salida tipo darlintong tenia mas ganancia en corriente jajaja sin haber hecho calculos jejeje. Me atrajo mucho la simpleza del esquema.

Como puedo anular los circuitos de proteccion de los amplificador, a veces molestan mucho.

Saludos

Tacatomon


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> .....Como puedo anular los circuitos de proteccion de los amplificador, a veces molestan mucho.


*No colocas los BD911 y BD912* que están entre las resistencias de 470 Ω y 0,22 Ω

Yo aconsejaría para poner en marcha esta etapa 

*1)* Leer lo que escribió este huevón: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/
*2)* Poner solo 2 diodos 1N4007 de la serie de 3
*3)* Probar, si todo va bien agregar el tercero, medir la corriente de reposo
*4) Opcional:* Intentar poner un cuarto diodo, si la corriente NO se disparo (> 300mA), dejar trabajando los 4 diodos, siempre con la misma configuración serie.

Además fijar los diodos bien aislados al disipador principal y con grasa siliconada para que corrijan la corriente de reposo según la temperatura.


----------



## tupolev (Ene 7, 2009)

Fogonazo, actualmente estoy con esto, (reducido, pero matón).

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2009)

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo, actualmente estoy con esto, (reducido, pero matón).


Llego a ver una etapa cuasi-complementaria y un diferencial de entrada, luego me pierdo.

En efecto esta muy compacto, se podría decir que va a quedar muy *"Elegante"*

Saludos

Edit
Creo que ya se que estas armando, y si es lo que pienso te vas a llevar una muy "Agradable" decepción, funciona mucho mejor de lo que parece.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 7, 2009)

ok, me quedo claro que quitar en los amplificador y viendo bien otros diagramas, esos "transistorcillos" se pueden anular facilmente... pero: el no ponerlos garantiza que la etapa sigua funcionando de manera correcta.?

Otra es que por ayi ecian que en lugar de darlintongs, se podian poner bipolares normales... eatava pensando en ummmm... unos MJ15024 y MJL15025... palabras mayores jejeje. se podria alcanzar buenas potencias con una alimentacion adecuada y algunas modificaciones en el diagrama original.(800W@4Ω)

Saludos

Tacatomon


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> ok, me quedo claro que quitar en los amplificador y viendo bien otros diagramas, esos "transistorcillos" se pueden anular facilmente... pero: el no ponerlos garantiza que la etapa sigua funcionando de manera correcta.?


En tu esquema con solo desconectar R124 y R 125 se anula la protección



> Otra es que por ayi ecian que en lugar de darlintongs, se podian poner bipolares normales... eatava pensando en ummmm... unos MJ15024 y MJL15025......


Se podría alcanzar exactamente lo mismo que con los darlington, porque la limitación es por recorte de tensión, no de corriente.

Decia Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC) : _*"No arregles lo que NO esta descompuesto"*_


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Ene 7, 2009)

Amigo fogonazo asi quedara bien  sin la proteccion y  las resistencias de 470 que estan con los diodos hacen falta y otra pregunta puedo usar estos sustitutos:

BD911 X TIP31
BD912 X TIP32
BC556 X 2N5401
BC547 X 2N5551

Lo que consigo son puros TIPXXX y 2NXXXX
Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Amigo fogonazo asi quedara bien  sin la proteccion.......


Por un lado me alaga que refieran las preguntas a mi persona.
Por otro lado me parece una falta de respeto hacia otros participantes del foro que pueden contestar igual o mejor que yo.

La extracción de los transistores es correcta, sobre las equivalencias me tengo que fijar


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Ene 8, 2009)

Disculpen los amigos del foro ops:,  

Solo me referi a usted porque conoce bien el tema y solo queria seguir la serie de sugerencias y respuestas dirigida hacia usted.

Ahora en mi pais no consigo disipadores, solo los pequeños para un transistor habra alguna manera de usar rieles de aluminio o algo parecido para usarlo como disipador.

Gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> .......
> Ahora en mi pais no consigo disipadores, solo los pequeños para un transistor habra alguna manera de usar rieles de aluminio o algo parecido para usarlo como disipador.......



Mira en casas que venda perfiles de aluminio, tiras barras, chapas y busca algún perfil que te sirva como disipador.


----------



## lucalorito (Ene 9, 2009)

A veces los de informática para microprocesador pueden valer.
Suerte.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Ene 9, 2009)

Conseguí bigas de aluminio "T" y "U" de 5 y 6 mm de grosor me Serviran?, hice unos dibujos de ejemplo para que me den su opinión


----------



## Cacho (Ene 9, 2009)

Esos perfiles de aluminio te sirven, sólo tené cuidado de que no sean los transistores los que sostienen al disipador (en la T pasa eso). 
Mejor usá los U, y que no sean los TR los que lo mantengan en posición. Y es mejor que las aletas estén en posición vertical, van a disipar mejor. O si no, un cooler para que circule el aire.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2009)

Me gusta la viga "U" pero a 90º de como esta ahora, como te comenta San_Cacho, siempre es preferible que las aletas queden en posición vertical para permitir la circulación de aire por "Convección" natural


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Ene 11, 2009)

Que tal Asi:
El perfil mide 60mm X 40mm X 5mm y el dibujo esta hecho a medida
Creo que puedo aprovechar la otra aleta para colocar los otros Tr. 




PD: Por cierto yo creia que costaba muy caro el perfil lo malo es que me vendian la pieza completa que mide 6 Mt. y caminando por ahi me regalaron un pedazo de 1.5 Mt.


----------



## luis felipe pineda (Feb 9, 2009)

saludos, he visto un amplificador con estos transistors en una carga de 8 ohm y alimentacion simetrica de 35 v(35 positivos y 35 negativos), usando solo un par de transistores(un tip147 y un tip142) y la potencia era de 70W rms. supongo que la fuente debe de ser de 45 voltios simetricos(36 +36 voltios ac)


----------



## lanix1 (Mar 21, 2009)

La fuente para el amplificador como sería. simetrica como dice el compañero luis felipe a 36 + 36 volts a unos 10 amperes o se necesita alguna otra en especial?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2009)

lanix1 dijo:
			
		

> La fuente para el amplificador como sería. simetrica como dice el compañero luis felipe a 36 + 36 volts a unos 10 amperes o se necesita alguna otra en especial?


De esa forma esta bien 36 - 0 - 36VCA ==> +50 - 0 - -50 VCC


----------



## lanix1 (Mar 21, 2009)

aaahhh! Ok Fogonazo, lo voy a armar con los componentes mencionados en el foro ya para en unos 3 dìas les tendre respuestas para ver como me fue y si tengo dudas hay le aviso, se lo voy a poner a un pre amp de un gallien kruger 1001 que dieron aquì y que mejalo muy bien, ahorita lo tengo con un TDA2050, a 50W vamos a ver como jala este a 125W.

sale pues ahi les dejo noticias y fotos de la armada.


----------



## Jose_Aedo (Nov 20, 2009)

lindo cto 
pero si a un parlante de 4 ohm le entrega 300 w Rms entonces A uno de 8 ohms le entrega 150? y que es rms?

gracias


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 29, 2010)

alguien realizo este amplificador?? funciona??


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:


> alguien realizo este amplificador?? funciona??


Todos los proyectos publicados por el Colega Tupolev fueron probados por el autor antes de ser publicados.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/300-w-rms-4-ohm-darlington-amplifier-17802/#post128493


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 29, 2010)

Gracias amigo fogonazo!! estoy buscando uno ya probado, me pidieron uno potente! estoy ahora indeciso! entre este y otro que vi en el foro que es de 200w ampliable a 400W


----------



## palomo (Oct 29, 2010)

Leon para que quieren el amplificador, en calidad de sonido esta mejor el de este tema que el otro que propones, pero si lo quieren en verdad potente te recomiendo el MTE publicado por Oscar o el MAster de jhon mulato, el de 200 ampliable ya es un poco viejo si se le puede sacar mas potencia, hice este mismo pero en vercion BTL logrando 1200w pero la verdad no me gusto el sonido y mejor lo desarme, ahora estoy en proceso de armado del MTE ya hice el Master solo que me falta el trafo ya que este es una bestia de 1k5 y pesado pero si funciona y bastante bien, espero que mi comentariol te sirva para tomar una buena desicion.

Saludos


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 1, 2010)

pues gracias palomo, es para complementar el sonido en una disco pub! la verdad debe sonar bien! por eso aun no me decidi cual armar! pero me sirvio de mucho tu comentario!


----------



## Malquiss (Mar 28, 2011)

interesante ampli..y lo veo batante bien alguien al final lo armó? tengo una etapa de auto que funciona con apenas los BD911 BD912 y explota.
No entiendo bien por que cuando miden la potencia hacen los calculos solo con la tension de una rama por ejemplo en este caso 50 volts...habre hecho siempre las cosas mal ? yo para hacer un estimador de la potencia y teniendo en cuenta que la tension es 100Vpp y dado que tenemos una señal sinusoidal a la salida para calcular RMS(root mean square) hay que dividir por raiz de 2 para tener tension efeicaz, por lo que unos calculos nos llevan a:
P=VxI   -> P=(100/root(2)) x ((100/root(2)/8ohms) =625 W
suponiendo una eficacia del 100% en el amplificador evidentemente hay caida de tension en los transistorers en VCE y en los rersistores de emisor lo que disminuyan quizas en varios volts la salida.
pero segun las mediciones que he realizado siempre me ha andado bien este metodo y lo hice con osciloscopio en la facu, par ami esta mal medir solamente con 50 volts ya que esa no es a tension pico a pico que sera aplicada al parlante sino la difencia de tencion del rail + al - 
saludos !


----------



## cazs (Ene 10, 2012)

Hola colegas, me parece interesante probar este proyecto, ya que como dicen, los componentes son muy economicos. Tengo una duda: por razones de tiempo he enviado a mi esposa a comprar los componentes y la sorpresa fue que le vendieron los TIP142 y 147 en encapsulado TO-0220, como el de los Tip41. Me fije en el datasheets, y las caracteristicas son exactamente iguales al SOT-93. Es realmente asi? Lo armo sin problemas? Desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 11, 2012)

Si hubieras mandado a tu esposa a comprar vestidos, seguro que no se habría equivocado  Comprueba que no sean "truchos" como decís vosotros, si no es así, el encapsulado es irrelevante, tan sólo adapta el PCB.
Un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 11, 2012)

La serie TIP140/41/42 son en capsula TO-3P o TO-218 (Depende del fabricante). Lo demás es basura falsificada. Con la hoja de datos ve y reclama al negocio.

Saludos!

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/TIP140-D.PDF


----------



## oswaldo10 (Ene 11, 2012)

se ve bueno el ampli pero alguien tiene la lista de componentes o hay que sacarlo del esquematico haber si aca en colombia consigo los materiales


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2012)

oswaldo10 dijo:


> se ve bueno el ampli pero alguien tiene la lista de componentes o *hay que sacarlo del esquematico* haber si aca en colombia consigo los materiales



Segunda opción N°: 2


----------



## cazs (Ene 11, 2012)

Hola *Juan Carlos Hernández Púa,* gracias por el dato y el buen humor, tenes razon, jajaja.

Hola *Tacatomon,* muy buen dato para tener en cunta, Gracias.

*Oswaldo10,* yo hice mo dice Fogonazo, la 2da opcion.


----------



## achapapo (Feb 12, 2012)

Hola a todos
Tengo un problema enorme y es que, arme este amplifcador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/300-w-rms-4-ohm-darlington-amplifier-17802/ le coloque todos los componentes como es devido, pero antes de colocarle un parlante en la salida, mido con el tester para ver si no hay ninguna anomalia, pero me consigo con unos 49 voltios y me parece que es de la fuente, he revisado todo y no le consigo nada malo, de echo realize el pcb dos veces y las dos veces sigue mal, ya no se que hacer, alguien que tenga este mismo problema que me diga para yo poderlo resolver, de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2012)

¿  Se lee el texto en tu PCB o esta invertido. ?
¿ Te fijaste de no haber invertido algún transistor ?
¿ Te fijaste de no haber invertido algunas patas de algún transistor ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 13718


----------



## ptomke (Feb 5, 2013)

Una pregunta....en el esquena hay tres transistores BSS92...??? es así ? porque ese TR es SIPMOS ® 
Small-Signal Transistor • P channel • Enhancement mode • Logic Level • VGS(th)  = -0.8...-2.0 V
o estará equivocado el esquemático ? Gracias.


----------



## marcprotechnics27 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hola a todos,

necesito un amplificador que a 8 Ohm entregue no más de 150Wrms y a 4 Ohm unos 300Wrms. He estado mirando los temas y encontré este que creo que me puede servir. ¿qué opináis?

Gracias de antemano....


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2013)

marcprotechnics27 dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> necesito un amplificador que a 8 Ohm entregue no más de 150Wrms y a 4 Ohm unos 300Wrms. He estado mirando los temas y encontré este que creo que me puede servir. ¿qué opináis?
> 
> Gracias de antemano....



Y el de este tema ¿ Que problema tiene ?


----------



## marcprotechnics27 (Oct 26, 2013)

no sé, quisiera saber las experiencias de la gente que lo ha ensamblado, qué tal les ha ido, etc.... como he leído que a Achapapo no le funciona prefiero asegurarme antes.

PD: me podrían recomendar otros amplis de la misma potencia (150W @ 8 Ohm / 300W @ 4 Ohm)? es que no encuentro muchos....

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2013)

marcprotechnics27 dijo:


> no sé, quisiera saber las experiencias de la gente que lo ha ensamblado, qué tal les ha ido, etc.... como he leído que a Achapapo no le funciona prefiero asegurarme antes.
> 
> PD: me podrían recomendar otros amplis de la misma potencia (150W @ 8 Ohm / 300W @ 4 Ohm)? es que no encuentro muchos....
> 
> Saludos!



Achapapo no volvió a comentar el porque no le funcionó, tranquilamente pudo haber sido un error de armado, PCB mal hecha, Etc.

El colega Tupolev se encarga de probar los diseños que publica, así que el diseño *funciona*, salvo errores ajenos a este.


----------



## desek (Ene 23, 2014)

una duda de los dos trancistores que se encuentran entre los recistencias de 0.33, el de el lado derecho tambine es bd 911 y la recistencia que esta junto a el si es de 22 o 222 saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2014)

No viste el plano ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 13719
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13719&d=1231352824


----------



## cancerverus266 (Mar 29, 2016)

una duda tengo entendido por lo poco que lei,que el zener debe llevar una resistencia limitdor y en este caso no puedo verla o estoy mal.o si no l lleva en este caso a que se debe
lo siento me falto otra duda a este amplificador de ser necesario o a gusto del que lo arma se le puede o debe agregar la llamada red de zobel y como se puede calcular esta


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2016)

Ver el archivo adjunto 13719
​
Si te refieres al zener de 15V conectado a base del BSS92, *SI* posee resistencia limitadora, es la de 22KΩ


----------



## cancerverus266 (Abr 22, 2016)

gracias por la duda del zener tengo que leer mas sobre el tema.
se pueden emplear tip 41/42c en lugar de los bd ya que por aca no los consigo(en realidad si se consiguen solo que el que los vende que es AG Electronica es bien conocido por vender falsificaciones).
los tip  en Ic manejan 6 amp y los bd 911/12 manejan 15amp.
en Ib los tip manejan 2 amp y los bd 5 amp.
el resto de datos de las hojas son iguales
o si es posible usar de los mismos darlington de salida en lugar de los bd también 
tengo entendido (aclaro voy empezando en esto de la electrónica y le dedico el poco tiempo que me sobra que no es tanto como quisiera)que  los transistores usados deben soportar los parámetros de voltaje/corriente empleados mas no significa que el elegido deba trabajar al limite de sus capacidades.
anteriormente intente armar uno de 100 watts de quercus pero queme algunas piezas y me fue difícil conseguir no falsificados pero como no quiero desechar estos transistores elegí este amplificador por que usa muchos y así gasto menos (si funciona podre terminar con los otros 8 pares de darlington que  restan
pd los transistores de salida son los 2sd2493/2sb1624


----------



## cancerverus266 (Abr 23, 2016)

hola de nuevo en un rato que tuve volvi a leer el post y comparando el diagrama con la imagen que creo seria la mascara de componentes encontré estas diferencias.
1a-en el diagrama no aparecen las resistencias de 22 ohms que van de los emisores de un par de los transistores de salida a las bases de los bd 11/12 que según entendí son los de la protección pero si aparecen en la mascara de componentes y siguiendo las pistas van como ya comente.
--esto lo comento dosmetros que revisáramos el diagrama pero no las vi .
2a-en el diagrama las resistencias de 1.2k que van entre el emisor y el colector de los bc 547/46 en la mascara de componentes son de 1k.
-- aquí cual va.
3a-en el diagrama las resistencias de los emisores de los transistores de salida son de .22 ohms,pero en la mascara de componentes son de .33 ohms.
si son de .22 ya las tengo y me las ahorro jejejej.
4a-los transistores de entrada del par diferencial (si estoy bien)son bss92 en el diagrama y en la mascara de componentes son bc556
si van los bc ya los tengo los otros no mas no los consigo.
adjunto una imagen de como va el proyecto


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2016)

cancerverus266 dijo:


> hola de nuevo en un rato que tuve volvi a leer el post y comparando el diagrama con la imagen que creo seria la mascara de componentes encontré estas diferencias.
> 1a-en el diagrama no aparecen las resistencias de 22 ohms que van de los emisores de un par de los transistores de salida a las bases de los bd 11/12 que según entendí son los de la protección pero si aparecen en la mascara de componentes y siguiendo las pistas van como ya comente.


Yo estoy viendo resistencias de *0,22Ω* conectadas a los emisores de los transistores de salida.

Ver el archivo adjunto 13719​


> --esto lo comento dosmetros que revisáramos el diagrama pero no las vi .
> 2a-en el diagrama las resistencias de 1.2k que van entre el emisor y el colector de los bc 547/46 en la mascara de componentes son de 1k.
> -- aquí cual va.


No hay diferencia significativa entre una y otra, siempre que ambas sean del mismo valor
Casi siempre que existe alguna diferencia entre valor en esquema y foot-print, se respeta el valor del esquema.


> 3a-en el diagrama las resistencias de los emisores de los transistores de salida son de .22 ohms,pero en la mascara de componentes son de .33 ohms.
> si son de .22 ya las tengo y me las ahorro jejejej.


Coloca las que tengas.


> 4a-los transistores de entrada del par diferencial (si estoy bien)son bss92 en el diagrama y en la mascara de componentes son bc556
> si van los bc ya los tengo los otros no mas no los consigo.


Revisa datasheet mediante que sean equivalentes y verifica la distribución de las patas para darle correcta ubicación en el impreso.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Abr 23, 2016)

gracias por asesorarme viendo que el bss es un p-chanel dmos (ni idea tenia solo conocía los transistores y pensaba que era uno guiado por el esquema)bueno leí un poco sobre este tipo de dispositivo y según yo entendí estas equivalencias viendo los símbolos.
Vds=Vce,bss92=-240V y bc556=-65.
Id=Ic, bss92=-150mA y bc556=-100mA.
Pt bss92= 1Watt y bc556=500mW.
son las únicas semejanza o equivalencias que encontré.
lo obvio es que no se si se puede poner un p-chanel en lugar de un transistor bipolar.
y tambien puedo usar tip 41/42c en lugar de los bd911/12 segun las hojas difieren en la Ic los tip 6amp y los bd 15amp,la pregunta es los tip soportaran la demanda de los transistores de salida.
y me referia a estas resistencias que aparecen en la mascara de componentes o footprint como mencionaron las mismas revisando las fotos del montaje de tupolev aparecen en las fotos.
fogonazo menciono que se le debe optar por el esquemático,pero viendo que no hay comentarios concretos sobre si le funciono a alguien mas aparte de tupolev quiero armarlo lo mas cercano al que tupolev expone en las fotos y de esa forma ayudar a quien quiera armarlo también posteriormente
gracias y buen fin
espero haber expuesto bien mis dudas
pd el amplificador no pienso trabajarlo a mas de +-40Vcd.
pd2 lo quiero armar completo con esas resistencias de 22 ohms aun que como mencionan, que la protección no es del agrado de varios,una vez que funcione retiraría los bd a los que se conectan dichas resistencias con lo cual creo que ya no importaría colocarlas pero eso lo experimentare después de que funcione primero


----------



## Cdma System (Abr 24, 2016)

cancerverus266 dijo:


> hola de nuevo en un rato que tuve volvi a leer el post y comparando el diagrama con la imagen que creo seria la mascara de componentes encontré estas diferencias.
> 1a-en el diagrama no aparecen las resistencias de 22 ohms que van de los emisores de un par de los transistores de salida a las bases de los bd 11/12 que según entendí son los de la protección pero si aparecen en la mascara de componentes y siguiendo las pistas van como ya comente.
> --esto lo comento dosmetros que revisáramos el diagrama pero no las vi .
> 2a-en el diagrama las resistencias de 1.2k que van entre el emisor y el colector de los bc 547/46 en la mascara de componentes son de 1k.
> ...




Generalmente cuando es un circuito probado debes guiarte por el diagrama, y en cuanto a los transistores fíjate que tengas las patas donde deben no sea que te toquen algunos falsificados con las patas invertidas y a causa se eso tengas fallas en el proyecto(me a pasado)


----------

